

Show HN: I wanted a fat-free, bare-bones wget for Windows so I made Nugget - svenfaw
http://trax.x10.mx/nugget/

======
Fastidious
Strip VirusTotal out of it, or make it an option, not a default.

~~~
svenfaw
Yeah, I might end up making two separate builds actually - or just add an
option, I don't know yet. However judging by the number of downloads I'm
getting (about 500/day), the current implementation seems to appeal to quite a
few users.

~~~
wanda
Lots of people like McDonald's. That does not mean that it is high quality
food.

At the same time, the number of fires in a given country is undoubtedly lower
since the rise of McDonald's, as there are surely thousands of cretins who
would start fires by attempting to cook for themselves.

So yeah, I recommend making the VirusTotal thing an optional feature or remove
it entirely; you say you don't like bloat, well that's a bit of bloat right
there for many users.

